# Right hand turn on red



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Been here nearly four years now. I still haven't figured out who has the right of way at a glorieta, a car entering or a car already in. From experience it seems that almost always it has been the car entering the glorieta who has the right of way.

Went into town today. I pulled up to a red light with three (or four) lanes. The light was red. I was in the rightmost lane and I wanted to turn right. I was going slow and as I got along side a parked car the driver decided to pull out. We both stopped. I looked in my rear view mirror and saw a motorcycle cop perhaps 2 or 3 car lengths behind me. I slowly pulled in front of the parked car and stopped. Normally I would have automatically turned after stopping (like in the States) but since the cop was there I wasn't sure it would be the smart thing to do. A couple seconds later the motorcycle cop pulls in front of me and turns on his lights. He signals with his hand that I am to follow him through the light. I was sure he was going to cook up some reason to give me a ticket (haven't received any in Mexico to date) - but when we got through the light he turned off his lights and told me to pass. Phew...

So - where we live it seems you can never make a left hand turn (at a light) unless you have a green arrow - and - it seems you should make a right on red unless you have a red arrow.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife says no right turn on any red light without a green light no matter how many lanes the street has. I see only a minor portion of drivers not turning on a red light when nothing is coming through the intersection. I do it also. I also convinced her to do it. I see cops watching people do it and do nothing. I also see cops watching people do crazy, stupid, illegal things and do nothing. I have a feeling these laws are state laws.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

It is crazy but where we live there are perhaps 5-10 different types of police such as federal, state, municipal, 'accredtial ?', some sort of reinsertion thing, mando unido,...

The only one that people seem to genuinely fear (and I am talking our most well-to-do Mexican friends) is Vial.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

VIAL are the traffic police. I think that it is technically illegal to turn right on red, unless there is a sign, or green arrow, indicating that you can. However, many do it after a full stop.....or not so full.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> VIAL are the traffic police. I think that it is technically illegal to turn right on red, unless there is a sign, or green arrow, indicating that you can. However, many do it after a full stop.....or not so full.


What you say is true in the States. I once got a ticket - which my employer got squashed for making a right hand turn at an intersection which had a sign saying 'NO TURN ON RED'. I thought that was a suggestion 

Where we live in Mexico there is NEVER a green arrow for a right hand turn - and obviously today that cop thought I was holding up traffic flow by not turning (or he was hungry).

Our only really bad VIAL experience in Mexico was in Acapulco where we were taken for 3000 pesos mordida. I was going down a four lane road - the two outer lanes had cars parked so in reality there were really only two lanes. All of a sudden there was an arrow in the pavement saying it was a turn lane. I was following many other cars as we all continued to go straight. 30 seconds later I was pulled over for not turning. We have not returned to Acapulco since.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Live in small town and police care less. Main thing is to not cause an accident. Guy with green has right of way so stay outta his.

They don't bother us for anything here .......including emissions stickers or 10-year-old TIPS


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Live in small town and police care less. Main thing is to not cause an accident. Guy with green has right of way so stay outta his.
> 
> They don't bother us for anything here .......including emissions stickers or 10-year-old TIPS


I can't remember ever seeing anyone stopped for a traffic violation. Speed limits on highways seem to be ignored even more than in the US.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Gatos said:


> ... it seems you should make a right on red unless you have a red arrow.


Unless you're making a right turn from the far left lane, cutting across multiple lanes of traffic. This is allowed, seen it happen all the time, in fact I'm pretty sure the vehicle executing this maneuver has the right-of-way.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> I can't remember ever seeing anyone stopped for a traffic violation. Speed limits on highways seem to be ignored even more than in the US.


We get lots of Transitos on busy holidays. One of their favorites is standing in the first block off the highway where people are supposed to turn in from the Lateral.

Also overloaded motos or no helmets


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

sparks said:


> We get lots of Transitos on busy holidays. One of their favorites is standing in the first block off the highway where people are supposed to turn in from the Lateral.
> 
> Also overloaded motos or no helmets


I got hit for $20 USD in Saltillo passing a stopped bus in a hospital zone. I got stopped for 3000 pesos in Acapulco for NOT making a left hand turn.

There are always people pulled over for expired plates, lack of inspection etc. I think a person would have to be insane to actually speed on the local streets.

As I mentioned earlier - even our most savvy Mexican friends 'fear' VIAL. We carry 'emergency' contact information in the car in case we get pulled over.

btw - noticed today at an intersection with two lanes in each direction - there was a sign which said basically - right hand turn allowed, with caution.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Why would ou give a 3000 pesos mordida for that is beyond me. You are only encouraging more mordida. 
We got stop by the trasitos entering Tuxtla a few month ago and they were out for blood but unfortunately for them I was not in a good mood as we had to double back after driving for 3 hours because of a bloqueo.. 
6 hours. on the road and this jerk is lecturing me about the car having a damaged fender...I took his name and serial number down and answered him in a very short manner.. He tried all kinds of things and after a while he realized I was not goint to pay for anything and dealing with me would only be trouble so he offere to fix the fender and did for free...
They saw an oldr foreig couple in Jalisco plates goingtowards Tuxtla and they knew luch was coming.. well they were wrong that time.

I was ready for him and he sensed it really quickly. When we first got here we were intimidated but no more and I am not giving these turkeys one penny they did not earn, Get the ticket and be on our way most of the time they are too lazy to even write a ticket.

I always check first but I turn right on red unless a sign says it is forbidden I have not gotten a ticket for that yet but there is always a firt time..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Why would ou give a 3000 pesos mordida for that is beyond me. You are only encouraging more mordida.
> We got stop by the trasitos entering Tuxtla a few month ago and they were out for blood but unfortunately for them I was not in a good mood as we had to double back after driving for 3 hours because of a bloqueo..
> 6 hours. on the road and this jerk is lecturing me about the car having a damaged fender...I took his name and serial number down and answered him in a very short manner.. He tried all kinds of things and after a while he realized I was not goint to pay for anything and dealing with me would only be trouble so he offere to fix the fender and did for free...
> They saw an oldr foreig couple in Jalisco plates goingtowards Tuxtla and they knew luch was coming.. well they were wrong that time.
> ...


I would give this advice to any crooked Mexican tránsitos - don't mess with citlali!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They used to win but no more..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> They used to win but no more..


Rah, rah, amiga! :cheer2:


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

citlali said:


> Why would ou give a 3000 pesos mordida for that is beyond me. You are only encouraging more mordida.


We HAD to get home - we didn't have time to go to the police station etc. And - the cop had my credentials and wouldn't give them back. This cop was so polished he even had a laminated card showing the fine for various traffic 'violations'.

When we got home I posted on TripAdvisor - because we really thought there was some sort of coordination between the hotel staff and the police. Perhaps two other people responded that they had been stopped at the exact same spot in the road.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know that is how they got us the first time.. having to get home and the cop holding your licence or passport or whatever. It is ilegal for them to do that so tell them you will report them Get their name and number and do not worry bout the paying ,,Tell them to write the ticket.do not worry about having to go to the pólice. I believe you an pay at OXXo if not you call them and ask them where to pay.. If you cannot get there be it..

It is all about intimidation so do the same thing.

This time you could see the transito delight at getting 2 old foreigners.. heaven.. He asked for the car papers so I asked him which ones exactly. when he saw a Chiapas driver´s licence and a Mexican credential he realized it was not going to be as easy as he thought- 
I asked him for his papers and I had my cel pone at the ready, Little did he know it was not charged...
I knew when my husband showed him a Chiapas drivers´licence with a car with Jalisco plates more questions were going to come but I think the tone of my voice gave him a clue..it is all about your behavior and who can bluff best..a little like cat fights. Make yourself bigger and do not show fear . 
If he says he is going to give you a ticket , tell him to give you the ticket, do not worry about the paying it or going to the station, you can always figure that one out later..

Yes they probably were in with someone at the hotel..they obviously have a nice little business going and it works..


----------



## arithons (Sep 10, 2015)

Gatos said:


> Been here nearly four years now. I still haven't figured out who has the right of way at a glorieta, a car entering or a car already in. From experience it seems that almost always it has been the car entering the glorieta who has the right of way.


The car already in the circle has right of way. You yield to vehicles already in the circle unless otherwise indicated.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

arithons said:


> The car already in the circle has right of way. You yield to vehicles already in the circle unless otherwise indicated.


That is the way it is in the US - but not where we live in Mexico. You can easily get yourself killed if you assumed that because you were in a glorieta you had the right of way. In town there are at least 2 glorietas at the point that traffic exits the highway. Those cars don't even slow down when entering the glorieta. In another case there are even topas at the four entries to the glorieta - still those cars are given preference. I'm not saying it is right - just that that is the way it is. And a friend's wife received a ticket for NOT yielding to incoming traffic.


----------



## arithons (Sep 10, 2015)

yeah, Red traffic lights often appear to be a suggestions to stop here and a stop sign really means yield (half the time they are nowhere near where you would need to stop to see if it was clear anyway). I think generally, drivers will take the advantage where they can. If it's dangerous for you continue in the circle, you would need to yield, but unless there are some signs indicating you do not have right of way, you should do. All traffic circles here in San Luis do work correctly, however I've seen plenty of accidents at them so clearly a lot of drivers do not know the rules. Bearing in mind an actual driving test wasn't a requirement for a license until fairly recently (And I know its not really enforced everywhere and/or there are ways around it), and many drivers learned to drive in small villages, it's best to err on the side of caution. I certainly wouldn't take for granted you have right of way when entering a circle other than the ones you have experienced. Here, I would have contested any ticket received for being in a circle and not yielding (Within this state where I live at least). I imagine there are very few instances where one would yield to the right - but then, this is Mexico where I've been told by many Mexicans, anything is possible.


----------

